# so Gavko asked me to make him a slingshot



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

if you dont know who he is search YT, these are a true matched set and the other one is mine 

veneer is Cherry, the darker wood is Indian Ebony and the red wood is Santos Rose

Pins are Stainless, and the stripe down the middle is Lava Flow Kirinite


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy mackerel!! That thing is stunning!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

you're so talented.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Damm, Andy! You sure know how to work some wood 

That is sweet as heck

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shape, great look, great finish :wub:


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The kirinite really sets it off! Great work as always


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man!, Can you make ME a slingshot? Ha i wish. Very Great design.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

You are the master Andy!

Fantastic work, you continue to outdo yourself.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful Andy-Great JOB BUD

Rick


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking build buddy. This looks like it took some thought and time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work! -- Tex


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I love all your slingshots! That's craftmanship. Awesome, awesome..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If he ain't happy with that, give him my address. Awesome work!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful. Sure we'll be seeing that in the slingshot of the month competition.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Really a great work, Andy!

I can imagine how much effort is needed to finish such a beauty!

Regards

Torsten


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I like that neon effect.


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh Wow!! I wish I could make something like that. Those really are amazing great work.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would tell you how it look but my words dont do it justice fell the same a bout flippinout stuff also


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Andy! Amazing set o twins there. I'd love to motorboat those babies!!!!! WOW


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so good looking!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

That lava is sick


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

stunning set, sir. Drool worthy even.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

wow!!!

Thank you everyone. its like a set of twins with each going on its own adventure haha

Or maybe I have completely lost my marbles/.38 leads 

Both are made form the same 2 blocks of wood, the same sheet of veneer, the same piece of steel tube, length of Kirinite etc etc. Just had the brainwave and it worked


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect work :thumbsup: ,very nice finish.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I think my jaw just hit the floor!! Amazing and beautiful and wow!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If I haven't said it already, your design is unique and beautifully shaped. You should be proud of that for sure.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Top craftsmanship, that is an awesome catapult


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Stunning mate. Reminds me of an old Blackwidow bow....perfect....


----------



## calskin (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome job. I love Mike's videos. I hope you're getting a knife out of the deal


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

calskin said:


> Awesome job. I love Mike's videos. I hope you're getting a knife out of the deal


lol no

he asked me to make a sling for him so I made a pair and I'l keep the other, keep an eye on his channel I shipped it to him today


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sooòo nice!


----------

